# Quixx Scratch remover



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried this before?
Does it work?

Check out their video on their site.

http://www.5starshine.com/info-quixx-scratch-remover.html


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

i saw it in autozone near ridgefield and they had it there i was tempted to buy it but only had like $15 on me


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

That's hype...removing scratches from paint is not that easy unless they are just surface and very minor...save your money


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

shadyb421 said:


> i saw it in autozone near ridgefield and they had it there i was tempted to buy it but only had like $15 on me


Ha! I know which store your talking about


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

its advanced auto and i picked some up yesterday and got rid of 85% of one scratch on my roof but some of the deeper scratches on my doors arent budging that much.... right now im just going to focus on the light scratches that i can get out..


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

dboy11 said:


> That's hype...removing scratches from paint is not that easy unless they are just surface and very minor...save your money


The ad does say SMALL swirls. When my car got back from Europe apparently the dealer or transit co decided I needed some swirls on the panel behind the door. I used the 2000 grit sandpaper, then the quixx polish #1 with a ROB and finished it with the quixx #2. I was pretty amazed with the results, absolutely flawless. My arm might have fallen off if I had tried to work the whole area by hand, but I have no doubt it would work. I've also used it by hand for some other minor scratches and it worked great.

Using a very agressive polish such as the most aggressive Menzerna might work just as well, but you have to buy the cutting and finishing polishes separately. Although, ounce for ounce quixx is pretty darn expensive, but I have to admit it worked great for me. Don't be critical of it if you haven't tried it.


----------



## alsbmwe39 (Feb 21, 2009)

i have had good results .i used up my first batch so i will buy some more.thumbs up.


----------



## larryshomework (Dec 2, 2006)

I just used in on my Titanium Platinum Gray 530i. I had what looked like a weak attempt a keying all the way across the rear d-side door and some long scratches on my truck.

The door scratch was pretty visible - Quixx made it nearly invisibile (not gone but very hard to see). Same for the trunk lid. Scratch is still there but BIG difference in visibility.

Easy to use and I'd buy it again.


----------

